# Who makes What ???



## ttles714 (Jan 2, 2011)

How about any of you more informative people make a list of Who makes what brands.. Who makes John Deere ? I believe that Troy Built is now an MTD ??? not sure ?? Cub Cadet?? Simplicity / Snapper, Same ? ?? Poulan and Husquvarnna ???? Yard Machine ?? Murray ?? And of course Craftsman !!??

For what its worth, I have a Simplicity 9528 about 3 years old. It's been a good machine, well made, and I think a good value for the money, ( cast iron gear case- all chute controls on console, I like the manual controls, these respond quickly and do the job. I am not a fan of the electric chutes..Why have them, ?? more cost and more to go wrong... trigger for easy turn, big tires, good balance, well made, solid welds, all steel chute) DISLIKE....SLOW SLOW reverse speeds. They need to get real with that. Very annoying !!!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

The state of affairs in 2011:

1. Ariens, made by Ariens.

2. Toro, made by Toro.

3. Honda, made by Honda.

4. Husqvarna and Poulan - made by Husqvarna. 
(I believe the current Husqvarna machines might be the evolutionary descendants of the former AYP line..but im not 100% clear on that.)

5. Cub Cadet, Troy Bilt, MTD, Yard Machines, (some Craftsman) - made by MTD.
all essentially the same, just in different paint.

6. John Deere, Simplicity, Snapper, Murray and Brute - made (owned) by Briggs & Stratton.
Two snowblower lines in use, one based on the old Simplicity machines, (these are the "Pro" high-end models) and one based on the old Murray designs..Current John Deere and Brute snowblowers are the Murray pattern.
"Brute" must be new..never heard of that name until recently..they are also built from the Murray design.

Those are the six primary manufacturers today..
there are also:

7. "Powermore", and some other VERY low end machines, made in China.
there are possibly 2 or 3 (or more) low-end Chinese brands on the market..look for them at Walmart.

And I think that is basically everything current..90% anyway..might be missing one or two brand names.Over the last 50 years, many of these names have changed hands multiple times, and there are dozens of snowblower "brand names" that are now extinct..Bolens, Gilson, White..and many others..

By far, the most schizophrenic name is Craftsman..Craftsman snowblowers have been made by nearly everyone! Right now, I know some craftsman's are MTD's..some other current Craftsman models might be made by someone else..and they might even have a very low end Craftsman model made in China..(I saw a craftsman 2-stage with a plastic impeller at a Sears store few weeks ago..I dont think that one is made by any of the names above..I suspect one of the Chinese manufacturers for that.)

More info on "who makes what" can be seen here:
- The Best Snowblower & Lawnmower Forum - • View topic - The "Who Builds What?" Thread

Scot


----------



## brian_atwell169 (Feb 9, 2011)

*Who makes what?*

*I just purchased an old dual stage Lawnmaster 23" Sno - Commander. I am having difficulty locating any info on this.*


----------



## brian_atwell169 (Feb 9, 2011)

*I was looking over my Lawnmaster Snow blower. On the tag it shows that Lawnmaster was a subsidary of DC Dura Corporation which was here in Richmond, IN. My snowblower has a B&S engine. It appears to be the original engine. So, I'm going to research the engine code to determine the age. Also, I posted some photo's of my snowblower in the gallery.*


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Brian,
that "Lawnmaster" is a beast of a machine!
very cool!

I think I might have found who made it!
it looks very similar to a machine Pete has on his Gilson page:



> This MOTO MOWER Snow Shark is circa 1964 and built by Dura Co. of Ontario Canada. It's another version of a dual auger machine. This one has a paddle wheel style impeller turning in the same orientation as the augers as opposed to the more fan. Some of these were built for the "Case" (tractor) brand. In latter years the brand was associated with Roper of Ingersoll, Ontario, Canada (circa 1982). MOTO MOWER also made smaller single stage machines over the years.





click here for the photo..four up from the bottom of the page:
http://home.gwi.net/~spectrum/snowvintage.html#Showcase


Looks pretty similar to yours!
whatever it is, its very rare..
how does it run?


Scot


----------



## brian_atwell169 (Feb 9, 2011)

*This snowblower runs pretty good. The engine code on it is 6408141. The engine code on my rider starts out 85*****. I was told that the first 2 digits are the year. *


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

brian_atwell169 said:


> *I just purchased an old dual stage Lawnmaster 23" Sno - Commander. I am having difficulty locating any info on this.*


I just looked at the pictures of your Lawnmaster. Wow, that's an impressive machine with those dual augers, and it looks to be in really good shape.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

hey brian i have two of the motomower snowsharks scot mentioned on petes vintage page. i picked up one and it worked so good i managed to dig up a second to use at my parents house. but mine have kohler engines. i have been scouring the internet for months looking for info with no luck except for the guy on ebay selling an owners manual. if i come up with anything ill send it your way. also bought an old snapper 8 hp that had an impeller that also spun in the same direction as the augers and that one also was unstoppable. 

ps. scot i used your page on ariens a few times for reference and manual/parts info, thanks


----------

